# Eddy Merckx 7-11 bike



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 26, 2004)

I just ran accross a nice Merckx 7-11 paint, full Campy bike. Anyone have a value range on something like this?


----------



## marron (Nov 25, 2002)

*High and going higher!*

A NOS 7-11 frame, just the frame no fork, went for $721 on ebay. I am assuming that this was a euro based price which would inflate the price but it is still an indication of the strong demand for these frames. What size is yours?


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> I just ran accross a nice Merckx 7-11 paint, full Campy bike. Anyone have a value range on something like this?



Just saw an 8 speed Dura-Ace model sell on ebay for $1600. 

The funny thing is that the only thing that makes that bike valuable would be if it was really a team issue bike... other than that, it's just a Merckx Corsa Extra with a green and red paint job.

You could usually pick up a mint condition Corsa Extra frame for less than $500 and have Joe Bell professionally repaint it and decal it to the 7-11 colors for about another $300 to $350. And his paint job would be about 3 times better than the original factory paint. 

The other cool one I see is people having Ben Serotta building them bikes painted in the old Murray 7-11 red and white scheme.

Russ


----------



## marron (Nov 25, 2002)

*Funny you should suggest that....*

I have a Corsa Extra in the Weinmann team colors and I've considered having a respray at some point in the 7-11 colors. I am pretty sure that a JB rendition of that design would cost quite a bit more than $350. Too bad Merckx doesn't offer that service.


----------



## unchained (May 8, 2002)

*You never know until you ask and Joe Bell*



marron said:


> I have a Corsa Extra in the Weinmann team colors and I've considered having a respray at some point in the 7-11 colors. I am pretty sure that a JB rendition of that design would cost quite a bit more than $350. Too bad Merckx doesn't offer that service.


If you ask he just might. During slow times of the year, the mfgrs like to keep the workers busy, rather than having to lay them off.

IMHO Joe Bell, and the lugset are what makes Richard Sachs and Rivendall (sp?) so special. Painting an old frame would be a good route to take if the chrome was still nice. Of course, Joe can arrange to have the chrome done as well. When you look at what people are paying for say a Vortex, the price wouldn't be that unreasonable.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

IMHO Joe Bell, and the lugset are what makes Richard Sachs and Rivendall (sp?) so special. 
sure plus the unique geometry that makes both brands ride the way they do, the hadmade construction using pins bla bla bla, the thought and experinece when fitting and speccing dimensions to each bike, the tweaked rake on the forks..... a scratched sachs still rides very well..

When you look at what people are paying for say a Vortex, the price wouldn't be that unreasonable.
well.. people are being stupid in lots of different ways and those won't be my parameter heh?


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

colker1 said:


> IMHO Joe Bell, and the lugset are what makes Richard Sachs and Rivendall (sp?) so special.
> sure plus the unique geometry that makes both brands ride the way they do, the hadmade construction using pins bla bla bla, the thought and experinece when fitting and speccing dimensions to each bike, the tweaked rake on the forks..... a scratched sachs still rides very well..
> 
> When you look at what people are paying for say a Vortex, the price wouldn't be that unreasonable.
> well.. people are being stupid in lots of different ways and those won't be my parameter heh?



Just to give credit where credit is due... The lugs on Richard Sachs' frames comes from Kirk Pacenti who is a true master of his craft! Check out examples of his work at www.bikelugs.com it is an amazing site. Plus you get the bonus of seeing some of the best builders in this country's work using Kirk's lugs. I drool puddles everytime I visit that site.

Russ

Oh, and Joe Bell's Signature finish is listed at $400 and his Team Issue finish is listed at $350. 

Check it out here for details...
http://www.campyonly.com/joebell/price_list.html


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

snipped"
"Just to give credit where credit is due... The lugs on Richard Sachs' frames comes from Kirk Pacenti who is a true master of his craft!"


where'd you get that idea???!! 
kirk's a pal and is a master of his 
craft - but the lugs on my frames
comes from me. 
e-RICHIE


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

e-RICHIE said:


> snipped"
> "Just to give credit where credit is due... The lugs on Richard Sachs' frames comes from Kirk Pacenti who is a true master of his craft!"
> 
> 
> ...



Whoops! Big mistake on my part.... Sorry, and I hope you weren't offended... I thought I remembered you saying as much in the past. Must have misread that one.

Sorry again.

Russ


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

russw19 said:


> Whoops! Big mistake on my part.... Sorry, and I hope you weren't offended... I thought I remembered you saying as much in the past. Must have misread that one.
> 
> Sorry again.
> 
> Russ



coooooooooooool.
no harm - no foul!
e-RICHIE


----------

